

Lunascript, Lunascript, Lunascript - The future of web apps - tzury
http://www.asana.com/luna

======
plesn
Are there more code snippets that the "chat" one ? From my (very shallow)
understanding/guessing this provides:

1) statically typed records with some high level web-friendly types
(automatically serializable to json). There is a "User" type, I wonder if
there is a UserString one.

2) a purely functionnal core. "Mutation" with operator "+=" is available only
in handlers, so it seems there should be a monadic type underneath for
transactions.

3) XML litterals are first class primives, even more integrated than in scala,
etc...

4) Relational queries are first class primitives (in the video). Is it typed
for them to correspond to the sql schema ?

5) It is reactive (in the FRP sense). "messages.map(renderMessage)" updates
the page fragment automatically as messages appear, message[] is a stream with
push semantics.

Those are very good points, and I think the web should be programmed somewhat
like this. It reminds me a lot ideas in Ur/web
(<http://www.impredicative.com/ur/>), with a more web-developper friendly
syntax and less academic presentation, but I don't know if the static
garanties are as strong (record types).

An obvious question is : what about deployment ? (is it compiled ?)

~~~
tzury
See, they left google and facebook to build _collaborative task and project
management software_.

The code is compiled into javascript, and the whole server side is actually
written in javascript.

See more at [http://www.quora.com/Server-Side-JavaScript/Does-Asana-
use-s...](http://www.quora.com/Server-Side-JavaScript/Does-Asana-use-server-
side-JavaScript) and <http://asana.com/blog/?p=21>

------
Symmetry
Nothing against the language, directly, but the the name seems to similar to
lua (which means moon in Portuguese) for something that can also be billed as
"A better javascript".

